
Apple announces new red iPhone 8 and 8 Plus - kposehn
https://www.theverge.com/circuitbreaker/2018/4/9/17214488/product-red-iphone-8-plus-apple-announced-price-release-date
======
ibdf
I would argue that the iphone 8 is only "selling" well because pretty much
every main carrier had a buy one get one free deal. The people I know went
straight to iphone X because 8 was too boring.

